# Any avid catfishermen on this site???



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

What I mean is......... Do you do alot of catfishing when you get the chance. Or is the majority of your fishing devoted to catfishing??

I'm not talking about the guides that frequent the site. I'm pretty much talking about just the recreational fisherman or woman that trotlines, juglines or rod and reels for the cats on a regular basis.

I've left my other site for personal reasons and am pretty much going to settle in here from now on and post my pics and stories. I know dbullard and shadslinger are pretty much regulars, but who else is a catfish fanatic????

Let's get a show of hands and let us know what lake or river you fish, maybe we can get together and do some fishing. lake Livingston is my primary fishing hole, but I've fished lake conroe and lake houston too.
I'm not opposed to fishing anywhere that holds some good cats.

Just trying to get an idea of how much involvement we have here in the Catfish Lounge. Thanks..........................


----------



## alh942 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Lake Livingston*

I have a place in Hawg Heaven and pretty much fish that area. Recently the boat ramp has become unsusable due to silting in, so i must find a new place to launch and fill my freezer. I like to rod fish and also run juglines when business is slow.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

alh942, I believe you when you say that that boat ramp is silted in at Hawg Heaven. Dbullard and I agreed that I would bring my boat and launch there, since his mom and dad live in the same sub-division.

Well we did it and it wasn't easy and that was a few months ago. It's probably worse now. There are plenty of catfish out in that area though. Dbullard fishes there alot.

Let us know when business is slow and we'll see if we can't get together and catch a few.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I love to fish for any fish alive. I love catfishing jsut as much as anything else. I don;t get uptot he lake enough but will try much more this fall/winter.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I love to fish for any fish alive. I love catfishing jsut as much as anything else. I don;t get uptot he lake enough but will try much more this fall/winter.


Fishing Soldier, you don't have to come up here with us, cause we can sure come down there in Liberty and fish the Trinity with you, when the conditions are right. I have a good friend that loves some catfishing that lives in Dayton.

I buy Buffalo at that fish fish market right there across the tracks and have even sold gar there in the past with my cousin.

I haven't done any river fishing, but I'm not against it by any means. I have fished below the dam up here in Livingston, but that is about it. as far as the Trinity is concerned.

We could sure anchor some jugs in that area if the current isn't too bad.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

GG I have a good friend who does great on the Trinity just below the bridge on 3728 with floating jugs keeping up with them as they float downsream. I do catfish a lot, when I am am fishing Lake Livingston I usually throw a few jugs and drift for ctas with R&R while I watch them. Unless the white bass are cutting up, then I fish for them while my flags soak. Of course I am a bulkhead junkie when that is happening and look forward to it every year.
I fish theTrinity below the 59 bridge as well and have had some great trips there fishing with mullet and live perch for big blues and ops when the river is up or rising.
Right now I have been fishing Sabine Pass for flounder and reds mostly. As long as the flounder run is happening it is real hard for me to go freshwater fishing.
SS


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd say I'm an avid catfisherman. I fish for catfish about 80% of the time but like Shadslinger, when the whites are busting the top they will get my attention. I fish with Rod and Reel mostly but I also love to jug fish and I occasionally trot line fish. I fish Fayette County lake ALOT and also fish Lake Livingston probably 75 days a year. I have a place near where White Rock Creek enters the lake at Marina Village and I would love to get together with you guys sometimes. Keep me in mind if you ever have a get together.... Garry:brew:


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

texasGG said:


> I'd say I'm an avid catfisherman. I fish for catfish about 80% of the time but like Shadslinger, when the whites are busting the top they will get my attention. I fish with Rod and Reel mostly but I also love to jug fish and I occasionally trot line fish. I fish Fayette County lake ALOT and also fish Lake Livingston probably 75 days a year. I have a place near where White Rock Creek enters the lake at Marina Village and I would love to get together with you guys sometimes. Keep me in mind if you ever have a get together.... Garry:brew:


For some reason, The river side of the White Rock creek bridge is like my second home. I love fishing from there to Chaulk Bluff and around Goat Island on the other side of the bridge.

There are alot of old trotlines out in that area though. You have to be very careful with jugs placement around there. TPWD needs to drag that river channel and get rid of alot of those old lines, in my opinion. There are very few that are in compliance with the law.

That's "Good Ol Boy" territory up there and I guess they do as they please. So, I just mind my p's and q's and fish around them, as not to disturb any of them.

Me and Dbullard camped up there on the hill a couple of weeks ago for 1 night and caught a good mess. I'll be sure to let you know if we do it again in your neighborhood. We can sure get together and cook some fish and set by a fire, while the jugs are soaking.

There are plenty of gar up around that area too. I've got something for them rascals too, when the time get's right.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

That sounds good to me. You are right about a lot of old trot lines in that area. I don't know if you have been up where White Rock Creek actually runs into the Trinity River since IKE came through but there was a line of logs and old trees that bordered the south side of the river channel next to the jungle that went upstream for about a mile or so and there were also logs on the north side of the river for a good ways upstream. Not all but most of those logs are gone. Many of those old log jams had lines tied from tree to tree between them I guess they were washed further down toward the main lake somewhere so there was some change up that direction. Also there was quite a few old dead trees still standing in the jungle when you looked out across it, well there are very few trees still visible now, there must have been some really big waves up on that end of the lake that just knocked everything down out there. When I come down to Trinity to fish I normally stay a week or two at a time. Hope to meet you all soon. I had the pleasure of meeting Loy last summer. Garry


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gary sometime in late Dec. on to about last of March I really like to fish White Rock Creek. And we sure need to get with some of these folks and go on a R&R catfish trip way up White Rock. When conditions are right it is the best R&R catfishing I have ever had,
SS


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Gator Gar my boys and I mainly fish for cats on Lake Conroe
started doing some juglineing on a private lake thats pretty neat.
On Conroe were stuck on the bank but have several places we fish
we usually do ok but always looking for ways to improve.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishnnutt, my wifes stepmother has a place in Willis right there on Lake Conroe. Out the door and into the boat, close. I don't know the name of the sub-division, but it's a pretty nice place.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*catfishing*

you got it! during the summer i catfish atleast twice a week. after my busy season of the year is over here in a month or so i will be out 1time a week.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Gator gar said:


> Fishnnutt, my wifes stepmother has a place in Willis right there on Lake Conroe. Out the door and into the boat, close. I don't know the name of the sub-division, but it's a pretty nice place.


She lives in Kleimann Estates, north of the 1097 bridge, is what my wife said, Fishnnutt. Don't know if you are familiar with that area or not??? It;s a nice place to pull the boat up to and run in and get a bite to eat, when she is home.l


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Catfishin is my kinda game.... I love to do it and there isn't a better feeling in the world than having a 20+ pounder on the other end of your pole; I fish the highland lakes chain... Buchanan mostly


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Kody Emmert said:


> Catfishin is my kinda game.... I love to do it and there isn't a better feeling in the world than having a 20+ pounder on the other end of your pole; I fish the highland lakes chain... Buchanan mostly


Looks like you are on top of your game up there in Buchanan, Kody. I ain't much on keeping those big blues, but wouldn't mind a mess of those yellow cats,


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

well gator gar i been known to soak a few jugs on conroe houston and livingston from time to time. maybe i can go with you a time or two to learn the fine art of jugging if you dont mine showing me the finer points. and sitting by a fire sounds almost as fun watching a rv park full of liquiored up residents having a party.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Yea, we both have been there and done that. Caught a mess of fish though, didn't we???

Are you gonna get in trouble coming over here and conversing with the enemy??? We don't want you to get blacklisted from your regular site.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

cookie?(Tom)?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

dbullard said:


> cookie?(Tom)?


Hey, not so loud Dbullard. You are going to blow his cover. He don't come over here often. he has dial up and all these adds take too long for his computer to load.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

dbullard said:


> cookie?(Tom)?


one in the same and i have been called worse. im a member of several sites and no longer a board mod of none so i can come and go where and when i want,:doowapsta im just a member noting else.
i have been here since 2004


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

ok I guess GG and someone on the other site did not agree on something.Me and GG are going fishing unless his brain is too swelled up!heheheheh


cookie said:


> one in the same and i have been called worse. im a member of several sites and no longer a board mod of none so i can come and go where and when i want,:doowapsta im just a member noting else.
> i have been here since 2004


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

dbullard said:


> ok I guess GG and someone on the other site did not agree on something.Me and GG are going fishing unless his brain is too swelled up!heheheheh


Yep, looks like you got a head start on me Dbullard. I'll see you at around 5 in the morning and see if we can't post some pictures for these guys.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

I sure hope Ya'll to better than I did on Conroe Friday night. Put out 20 jugs and nada until 2:00 AM Moved the jugs twice during the night and still nothing. Couldn't even lose a bait. The lake was really off color. Not sure what that was all about, but maybe played a part in the bite. I was using fresh Shad, ( that was hard to find in any numbers), and fishing anywhere from 8' to 30' deep. Wound up with three fish for a nights work.
Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Medulla, Piper and Crappie Tracker must have caught them all the other night. Oh, let's not forget Wayne. I'd hate to be a catfish if those guys got after me.

They're out there Archersfin and I am on my way out the door here in a second to go get them. I'll post a report when I get back.


----------



## mulebelly (Jun 10, 2006)

am an avid jug line fisherman.have the best bait in the world.last summer was catchin cats on lake ray hubbard when the temp was 101.several bass fisherman stopped to watch and laughed when they saw what i wa s usin for bait,qiut laughin when they saw my stringer.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

welcome GG,Raysor says welcome


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Been around here on this site for awhile Raysor. Just not kinda centrally located here until now. Thanks for the welcome though.

Looking forward to posting many pics and stories on catfishing. At least we can be objective on our discussions over here, as long as we keep everything civil.

Everything I have read about Mont, is that he is at least fair and unbiased. Never really seen him throw his weight around, just because he could.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

mulebelly said:


> am an avid jug line fisherman.have the best bait in the world.last summer was catchin cats on lake ray hubbard when the temp was 101.several bass fisherman stopped to watch and laughed when they saw what i wa s usin for bait,qiut laughin when they saw my stringer.


Mulebelly, if I had a dime for everytime someone said they had the best bait.............Well, you know the rest.

The best bait in my opinion is what is swimming or crawling in their natural enviroment.

If you are ever down in the Lake Livingston area, give me a heads up and we can try some of your world famous bait out against some of our natural bait and see who comes out on top.

I'd love to learn some new tricks, that is for sure. Never too old to learn, not me, no sir.

101 degrees??? What was you fishing, some kind of power plant discharge?? I don't know anything about Lake Ray hubbard.


----------



## clean air (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm from TN maby the only one left on this site.My guys fish for trophy cats till it gets cold then its time for giant stripers.I'm lookin to beat my best this winter.I got a 42 last Feb.Lots of big blue cat on our major rivers.People catch'um over 80 every year round here but I haven't got one that big.YET!I wish my VOLS were doing what those teams in TX are.


----------



## DMax (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a place in Trinity Cove. My wife and I love catfishing but can't get away from the cattle for very long. We live east of Houston. I do not know anything about the upper part of the lake and/or river inthe Trinity Cove area. We have friends in the Penwaugh Slough area and we normally fish in the shallows around piers. We catch good eating size but would love to find a good area where we can get some fish that has some big shoulders. Would appreciate any info and willing to pull boat anywhere.

Thanks, DMax


----------



## doc-atwood (Jun 29, 2004)

Im the guy who just asked for advice an proper jugline construction. I live on lake Corpus Christi (formally Lake Mathis). I fish primarily for catfish with trotlines and some rod and reel fishing. Am going to try jugs also. Is there any problem with larger fish draging 1# weights into brush?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

As you can tell my my handle, saltwater is my first love...but getting kind of old for those long wades in the mud and grass. I have a friend that has a place on Lake Palestine, and as we have known each other and fished togeather since we were about 11 yrs old, (53 yrs!! LOL), we made a vow to spend a week there each month. 

Generally, we can catch all the channel cats we want on Danny King, L Palestine must be wall to wall with them! Generally nothing big, just good eaters to 3#. Most times we will put out a trotline or two, and have a little fun running them. Occasionally, a trip to Fayette if my filet bags are running low...another pretty easy lake.

So, while I am not a fanatical catfisherman, it is not so bad sitting in a boat, sipping a cool one, and pulling up some good eating!

Later
R3F


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey GG... I am out there with y'all. I am avid for any fish thats biting. In spring March-May catfishing early mornings during the shad spawn, then kinda go towards white bass, but I do catfish while I am fishing for whites. Now I kinda got into black bass fishing. I do set up trotlines and jug fish.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

I love to catch catfish. Fry em bake em grill em deeelicious.


----------

